# Aprox 5 hours till he arrives!



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

im super excited, i have rescued a mal x sib from being PTS.
hes only 14 months old.
he looks like a total gentleman, and hes coming all the way from kent!
i couldn't see the poor soul be lost, so i had too!

will post photos ASAP once hes settled in ect. 










...should really get thinking of names.. so far Zane...or Kane... or Lex.. :lol: not so good at that!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Well done!

can't wait to see lots of pics!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh I seen him on dogsblog a few weeks ago  He looks lovely, what's the process the rescue went through, re you being so far away?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh it's him wasn't he posted here the other day for soemone looking to help him :thumbup:

He's stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

i think because i have experience in these breeds of dogs it was fairly quick and easy, i have to pay the transfer fee once he arrives.

yup yup! i seen him and i was in love!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

How exciting. I'll admit they aren't my favourite type of dogs but he's really quiet stunning!!! Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

wowzer, you need a really cool name for him, because he looks so fab.
He is delicious
xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Zane sounds good or Zeke, good luck picking names :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Zane sounds good or Zeke, good luck picking names :thumbup:


oooohh! how do you pronounce zeke,
like zeek?

although if not i like Zeek, if there is a better way to spell it. :lol:


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow he's stunning!

Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> oooohh! how do you pronounce zeke,
> like zeek?
> 
> although if not i like Zeek, if there is a better way to spell it. :lol:


Yep you can spell Zeke a few ways, Zeek/Zeak/Zeke etc just like Maya/Mya/Miah/Myer

I'm just used to spelling it Zeke :lol: some reason just looking at him Zeek hit me


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

ooh what about Zen, Raider, Keon ( young warrior), Baron or walker
just stucking me oar in haha
xx


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

sketch said:


> ooh what about Zen, Raider, Keon ( young warrior), Baron or walker
> just stucking me oar in haha
> xx


i love zen and keon! its so hard to pick...

at the moment between them 3, so when i see him and get to know him hopefully one will shine out!

im really liking Zeke, thanks springer!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeh its tricky isnt it, i like names to mean something too, when i chose Rayden, it is japanese for God of thunder..
But i also have a Kane, which suits him.
But i like cool names, something out of the ordinary haha
xx


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah i like to give my dogs sorta unusual names, iv yet to meet a dog called akai and diva! 
although diva is maybe more common, but haven't come across one yet.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> yeah i like to give my dogs sorta unusual names, iv yet to meet a dog called akai and diva!
> although diva is maybe more common, but haven't come across one yet.


Dalton and Liberty can be right Diva's in nature but not by name haha
xx


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

how about Nico, Thor (norse god of thunder), Nari, Akiki, Kiwi,


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm staring out my living room window, then though i still have a good 4 or something hours to wait! 

need to find something to pass the time! :lol:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Is it time yet, im excited.......
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done he's gorgeous :001_wub:. I vote Zane


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

He is stunning, and i like the name Zeke, very striking name just like him


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

i love him , can u adopt me to plz , i can entertain the dogs in change lol

he is a stunner 

cant wait pics , u know what do a video to , that will be soooooooo good to see them all in action


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

hes not here yet! im starting to doubt myself now!! i wouldn't of thought this was a hoax. although it does seem to good to be true... i hope he comes!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

You still have an hour to go hun! Plenty of time yet! They are probably stopping for lots of breaks on the way due to the heat, he will be needing lots of drinky stops :thumbup:

I like Kanuk, Kavik, Keno, Kenai

(Kanuk is what my next pup will probably be called )


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh what a beauty!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks, i feel better now! maybe about 8 ill start to worry...
i guess yeah did say they had a few stops in between and would be here tea timeish!

i guess with all the hoax ect going around can never be too sure,
and im SO impatient! :lol:

i like kenai too, from brother bear?


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

who is bringing him up to u?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww he is gorgeous i like Zeke 


What is his story, why was he going to get P.T.S.?


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

he was found adandoned in a home, and nobody has taken him I'm assuming and the pound were gonna just him down. hes coming up by private courier. long way, kent to dundee think its 9 hours maybe, he left at 8 this morning iv been told.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> thanks, i feel better now! maybe about 8 ill start to worry...
> i guess yeah did say they had a few stops in between and would be here tea timeish!
> 
> i guess with all the hoax ect going around can never be too sure,
> ...


Lol same as me, I HATE waiting for things lol.

Just be optimistic!! (lol coming from a complete pessimist lol, but im therefore never disappointed! :lol He will come, and when he does, we want more piccys!! :thumbup:

No idea, I just came up with it lol, pronounced kee-ni


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

i hope so. i wanna cuddle him and he can have the sofa tonight so he feels nice and cosy. 

its cazzajack that's arranged it. 
i guess when you've not done something like this before, I'm sitting on the edge of my seat sorta thing!

yeah there's a little bear on brother bear called that, i was maybe gonna name akai that I'm sure! good suggestions!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> he was found adandoned in a home, and nobody has taken him I'm assuming and the pound were gonna just him down. hes coming up by private courier. long way, kent to dundee think its 9 hours maybe, he left at 8 this morning iv been told.


Oh right, was he on his 7th day at the pound, so thats why he was going to get euthanised?

Are you going to keep him or keeping him as a foster and then find him a new home?

Or doe sit depend how he settles in?


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

now u make me inpatient u lot  , when he arrives u tell us yeah , just a quick line like he is hereeeeeeeeeee or put somebody to do the writing


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah, pretty much. hopefully he will stay with me and diva and akai, they don't have a problem with other dogs, have fosters coming in and out every so often. 
but hes a keeper i think.  im smitten.

i will deff tell u all! and ill post a cheeky first photo too :lol:


i guess with traffic ect ect can hold them up too right? so i could be in it for the long haul.


----------



## kaiyaakita (Feb 24, 2010)

hope wait isnt too long now! im really excited! would love another dog


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

UPDATE:

msg from driver, hopes to be there no later than 10pm, traffic in birmingham has kept him back. so 10 o clock it is guys!!


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

ok will check back around 10.30 -11 pm fingers crossed no later then that .


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Sarahnorris said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> msg from driver, hopes to be there no later than 10pm, traffic in birmingham has kept him back. so 10 o clock it is guys!!


Bet your stomach is in knots?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you not get a tracking number or something? Or even if you know the company, surely you can give them a call? Just to ease your mind a bit  Also you never know they might not be able to find your address, and perhaps can't get hold of you for some reason?

:lol: you updated while I was typing!

He's lovely by the way


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hope that has put your mind a bit at ease knowing they are defo on the way 

I'm exited I keep opening the thread as soon as someone else has replied! Lol

Can't wait for the pics he is stunning x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW, thats a trip and a half for him, will all be worth it in the end tho


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

rona said:


> Bet your stomach is in knots?


knots isn't the word, i have a funny tummy, like when your going to sit a exam or something... :lol:

super excited. i just hope he comes and i can see him in the flesh and fur!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Did you not get a tracking number or something? Or even if you know the company, surely you can give them a call? Just to ease your mind a bit  Also you never know they might not be able to find your address, and perhaps can't get hold of you for some reason?
> 
> :lol: you updated while I was typing!
> 
> He's lovely by the way


its a private courier, all i have is the trust in cazzajack that hes coming and that everything will ok. 
they have my address and hopefully driver will phone me or msg me when hes closer by.

hes probs near carlisle now, if hes about 3 hours away aprox. so at least hes near Scotland!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Did you find a name for him yet or are you waiting to see him? 

I thought he looked like a Lex, but then that led me to think "Luther".... what do you think, is he a Luther?


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

well yeah, thats what i thought to from superman,

but i think its between Zeke, which is a favvy.
Zane, Kenai, lex or OH's vote is Johnston! :lol: 
and is why he has never got a word in when naming the pets!

driver gonna phone when 20mins away! ill probs bouncing off the walls by then!
wants to hurry be 10pm already!


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

johnston sounds better then Brutus of course was the OH choice 

Barak is a fav of mine , one of David Eddings characters from Belgarion series , also Hettra but I stop here


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> well yeah, thats what i thought to from superman,
> 
> but i think its between Zeke, which is a favvy.
> Zane, Kenai, lex or OH's vote is Johnston! :lol:
> ...


I still favor Zeke but Johnston?! :lol: I can't say it rolls off the tongue well :arf: haha!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I think he looks like a Zeus  said Zoo-ss if that makes sense.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Zeke is cool, you can spell it like Zheeky too i think 

My friend has a malamute called Kudos 

Same here, i mean....Johnston!?!?!:lol: bless! x


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> I think he looks like a Zeus  said Zoo-ss if that makes sense.


good suggestion, but a bit common for me i think, i think im stuck on zeke, although i like zheek too. hmm....

and yes, the OH is oh so very creative when thinking up these things!i told him everyone is laughing and he went in the huff!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my! He is truly gorgeous! Wow!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Gorgeous and Stunning dog!! All the best xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh, what about Sirron?  I've been back a few times just to look at his pic!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

:lol: i did think cirrius. but my friend has a lovely BC called that, and he gets called Ci for short. so that went out the window, bit of a jummble of words anyways.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

But your second name isn't Suirric  :lol:

Cirrius sounds like a fruit to me :lol: I'd name a dog that if he was a complete fruit cake!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> But your second name isn't Suirric  :lol:
> 
> Cirrius sounds like a fruit to me :lol: I'd name a dog that if he was a complete fruit cake!


yeah well hes your typical hyper agility loving, cant sit still for one blinkin' minute border collie, so it suits him well! hes a stunning dog too.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

TWO HOURS to go!! 
iv got my popcorn im gonna watch some drop dead diva on living tv to pass the time :lol: (its halarious!!)
dogs are happy chewin' on bones from my lovely butcher friend.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Save some bones for the newbie  x


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

$hAzZa said:


> Save some bones for the newbie  x


i do! i do! i kept one just for him.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Sarahnorris said:


> i do! i do! i kept one just for him.


Hehe, don't want him to arrive and have a hissy fit lol x


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't wait for him to arrive either! There goes my early night :lol:


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Aaaww he is lovely, bet you are counting the minutes and seconds.

If you want I will take a run down to the motorway and see if he is on the 
M73 yet


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

Bexy said:


> Aaaww he is lovely, bet you are counting the minutes and seconds.
> 
> If you want I will take a run down to the motorway and see if he is on the
> M73 yet


i bloody well hope so!!!!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

guys half hour to go, not heard anything again. getting worried again!!!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

just stay calm for now still got half hour


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

This is extremely exciting. And well done to you for taking him on. He looks lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahhh!!! They are 15mins away!!! just got a phone call


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

buzzing with excitment! honestly im shaking!!  waited so long!!


----------



## Arlani (May 9, 2010)

How exciting!! He's so lovely, love his eyes  Just try to stay calm for the last few minutes, and share lots of pics with us


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Eeeeeeekkkkkk!! :lol:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Eeeeeeekkkkkk!! :lol:


thats exactly what im like!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> thats exactly what im like!!


I can imagine! I would be hopping around unable to contain my emotions! Lol!!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> thats exactly what im like!!


omg... *I* have butterflies so I cant imagine how your feeling!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Surprised you are still here and not waiting outside


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> Ahhh!!! They are 15mins away!!! just got a phone call


to you lol....... 10 mins left....

dont wee urself lol


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope all goes well handsome boy :thumbup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol we will know when he here as she will go quiet!!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

im hoverin' from the door to the computer!! i listening for the van!! i want super dooper excited guys! thanks for sticking with me today! been longest day ever!!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Just read through the whole tread and I'm all excited now. Well done for taking this lovely lad in, hope you all have a great night :thumbup:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> im hoverin' from the door to the computer!! i listening for the van!! i want super dooper excited guys! thanks for sticking with me today! been longest day ever!!


DING DONG!!! Heres ya new furbaby!! 

OMG Im so excited for you!! *hops up and down* :lol:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Only just come on tonight!!! OMG another gorgeous dog to add to your family! You lucky thing...........  :thumbup: 

Please choose Zeke as that is my youngest son's name and he would love a dog like that to have the same name as him!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

the clock is ticking, count down time lol


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

He must have arrived :eek6:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i was thinking that too lol


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Come on the suspense is killing me!! LOL


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

is 9.59 , she posted last at 9.37 or something l;ike that , she is to quiet , wonder if she has guests


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

I rekon so


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

me tooo hope he settles in well.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

come on girl , tell us .....


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

hes frickin' here!!!!!


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Wohooooooo only just read this thread now!!!

I was getting so excited reading it!

You are a gem taking in this lovely boy, i hope he is all you dreamed of!! xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

michaelasi said:


> come on girl , tell us .....


the light is on.....


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

hes beautiful!!! stunning! bit fiesty and he bloody stinks andd needs a good bath!
there are all out the backgarden running around its great! sorry for the long time to reply i ended up waiting outside on them!!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yyyiiiiipppppeeee bet ur feeling better now


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

guys guys! hes just bit my OH.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
am happy looking forward for pics , thats a good boy , how is with your pack? did u done the intros yet?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> guys guys! hes just bit my OH.


Oh god, was it a bad bite?


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

hes gushing with blood. his hand and arm...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> hes gushing with blood. his hand and arm...


get to A & e..... so sorry maybe being put to sleep is his only option now.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

OH is pretty pissed off. hes broke the skin quite bad, few puncture wounds.
no way. hes in a strange environment with strange people and strange dogs. 
oh isn't gonna die!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> OH is pretty pissed off. hes broke the skin quite bad, few puncture wounds.


he might need anti biotic.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> get to A & e..... so sorry maybe being put to sleep is his only option now.


what ? thats a bit harsh , first he just arrived 5 mins ago .... for god sake first u dont know the reason he reacted in that way , he is a tired dog , is been a long journey and they r strangers , he has had very very hectic weeks , who knows what happen with him before RSPCA ..... PTS lovely


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

michaelasi said:


> what ? thats a bit harsh , first he just arrived 5 mins ago .... for god sake


Its not harsh at all exactly he arrived 5 mins ago hes not even settled and has bitten.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Your OH should go to A+E but jeez he shouldn't be pts because he just arrived in a totally new place and bit someone.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Your OH should go to A+E but jeez he shouldn't be pts because he just arrived in a totally new place and bit someone.


I said it maybe his only option....... What if the behaviour gets worse, I am sorry but if that was my dog i wouldnt take any chances it would be put to sleep. Sorry if you dont like my opinion.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bet woofer is a bit tired and grouchy from all the travelling. Very exciting meeting your two as well no doubt! Hopefully its just excitement/grouchiness and wasn't intended in a bad way. Hope your OH is OK!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG what triggered it Hun. Is OH ok?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

just be careful and make sure he is in a crate tonight at least


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

he knows hes done wrong hes went and sat at the other side of the garden, OH had to kick him to release arm.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I said it maybe his only option....... What if the behaviour gets worse, I am sorry but if that was my dog i wouldnt take any chances it would be put to sleep. Sorry if you dont like my opinion.


I think its very easy to forget that this dog has been travelling all day long, used to being kept in a rescue probably, and has just met two other dogs and is probably a bit confused still. My dog bit me and drew blood last week but it was an accident and he didn't mean it, this could just be a bad combination of being in the wrong place at the wrong time and the dog not knowing how its meant to act. Might not have been around lots of people for a while etc...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> he knows hes done wrong hes went and sat at the other side of the garden, OH had to kick him to release arm.


Not a good start at all. I would be very careful now. Seek the help of a professional


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I said it maybe his only option....... What if the behaviour gets worse, I am sorry but if that was my dog i wouldnt take any chances it would be put to sleep. Sorry if you dont like my opinion.


Luckily it is not your dog


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> he knows hes done wrong hes went and sat at the other side of the garden, OH had to kick him to release arm.


Youch that sounds bad 

How did your two respond to him? As others have said might be an idea to keep them separate and him shut in another room etc over night.

I hope he's just a bit tired out and confused. Were you told anything about his history?


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

he pushes his body away from a dripping tap that we dont want him drinking its filthy water, he growled for a second then bit.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> I think its very easy to forget that this dog has been travelling all day long, used to being kept in a rescue probably, and has just met two other dogs and is probably a bit confused still. My dog bit me and drew blood last week but it was an accident and he didn't mean it, this could just be a bad combination of being in the wrong place at the wrong time and the dog not knowing how its meant to act. Might not have been around lots of people for a while etc...


Still no reason to bite in my opinion, this dog obviously meant to bite if it had to be kicked off the blokes arm.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Awww poor boy, he just needs a good nights sleep and lots of TLC 

Hope your OH's ok, Im sure (as yet unnamed) furball is just tired, grouch and confused


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Still no reason to bite in my opinion, this dog obviously meant to bite if it had to be kicked off the blokes arm.


But the dog could have continued to attack, and he didn't.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

yes will deff be in a crate tonight. i dunno if i should go to a&e won't they ask questions?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

michaelasi said:


> Luckily it is not your dog


Yeah lucky isnt it, I have small kids that visit i couldnt take the risk.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tafwoc said:


> But the dog could have continued to attack, and he didn't.


would you if you got kicked? sorry but its just my opinion dosent mean im right


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Still no reason to bite in my opinion, this dog obviously meant to bite if it had to be kicked off the blokes arm.


I don't go for that still. At the end of the day travelling for several hours, meeting new dogs and being in new surroundings is quite a lot to deal with. Yes he shouldn't have bitten but we don't know his history, maybe he has reason not to trust.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> I don't go for that still. At the end of the day travelling for several hours, meeting new dogs and being in new surroundings is quite a lot to deal with. Yes he shouldn't have bitten but we don't know his history, maybe he has reason not to trust.


No we dont know his history it could be nervous aggression but to me it would make me very careful and un trusting seen as though he has bitten so soon.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> yes will deff be in a crate tonight. i dunno if i should go to a&e won't they ask questions?


Don't know but if it looks bad could be worth going. Maybe try NHS Direct if you just want advice on how to deal with it?

If you do go just explain it was an accident.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

What a stunning dog, sorry to hear about ur oh i agree with most of the others that he is problie just tired from the long journey he just needs time to settle down, and i for one DO NOT think he needs to be put to sleep thats just harsh.

Well done for taking him on. xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> No we dont know his history it could be nervous aggression but to me it would make me very careful and un trusting seen as though he has bitten so soon.


Yes of course but I don't think he should be PTS on the basis of this


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> would you if you got kicked? sorry but its just my opinion dosent mean im right


That means that my dog Lotty should have been PTS, she bit someone at the rescue when they approached her food bowl. With time and training she is no longer food aggressive. So quick to judge.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> he pushes his body away from a dripping tap that we dont want him drinking its filthy water, he growled for a second then bit.


A vet visit might be a good idea, he may have something wrong which is sore and your OH could have touched a sore area


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

OH is running it under cold water, trying to see if it will stop bleeding on its own. if not A&E it is.

no i don't trust the dog, he hasn't had a good background and we wont be getting PTS on that. hes inside now sniffing about. 

OH asked the dog to come to him and he looked scared so i think hes had another shock. but he patted him and gave him a biscuit.

each day as it comes.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> A vet visit might be a good idea, he may have something wrong which is sore and your OH could have touched a sore area


first thing i did was just go over his body. nothing seems to be wrong, sore or sensitive.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> What a stunning dog, sorry to hear about ur oh i agree with most of the others that he is problie just tired from the long journey he just needs time to settle down, and i for one DO NOT think he needs to be put to sleep thats just harsh.
> 
> Well done for taking him on. xx


If you read my post i said that it maybe the only option now.... meaning if he keeps on biting.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Has the dog come from a rescue centre where he has been assessed or rehomed privatly?

Whilst I agree the poor dog has had a long journey it must have been a hard bite and not just a nip if he was hanging on strong enough to have to be "kicked off".

How much do you actually know about him?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> Yes of course but I don't think he should be PTS on the basis of this


I didn't say PTS i said it maybe the only option meaning if the behaviour gets worse.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

looks like bleeding has stopped but puncture wounds quite deep, might need paper stiches? gonna give it 5 mins and see.

dog is settled now. panting away like mad, i feel so sorry on him. not the best way to get on the OH's good side. hes fizzing!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats, Sorry about your OH and DkDream, the dog's had a long journey is a new and scarey situation he's a mal x sibe it's no surrpise.

I guess I best go put Maya down, She bit my Oh after he screamed in her face (was simply mimicking her).  

The dog is a rescue as like Maya, who knows how they have been treated. Dog's can be rehabilitated, i've come across human and dog aggressive dogs that now live in peace and can be trusted with people and dogs because someone put the time into understanding them.

Just because a dog bites dosen't mean the first thing you should do is kill the poor thing, find out everything first, consider the situation. All dog's can bite under certain circumstances.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> first thing i did was just go over his body. nothing seems to be wrong, sore or sensitive.


maybe hes had a bad experience with men :frown:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tafwoc said:


> That means that my dog Lotty should have been PTS, she bit someone at the rescue when they approached her food bowl. With time and training she is no longer food aggressive. So quick to judge.


I wasnt talking about your dog though was i?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Congrats, Sorry about your OH and DkDream, the dog's had a long journey is a new and scarey situation he's a mal x sibe it's no surrpise.
> 
> I guess I best go put Maya down, She bit my Oh after he screamed in her face (was simply mimicking her).
> 
> ...


can people not Read I said and I will repeat this..... PTS MAYBE the only option now......

and as for Maya your oh was silly for screaming in her face.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i defintely think you should go to A & E, just to be safe.

with regards to the dog, we cant start jumping to conclusions. hes had a very long tiring day, and possible a very stressful last couple of weeks. he is not familiar with his surroundings, the people, other dogs etc. it would be unfair to just say "hes a dangerous dog". hes most likely not. 

definitely seperate the dogs tonight. and in the morning, start over. perhaps spend some time alone with the dog before bringing in the other dogs, so that it builds a bit of trust between you before the madness ensues hehe. 

i hope it all works out for you. we cant expect him to jsut instantly settle in. it will take time


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> looks like bleeding has stopped but puncture wounds quite deep, might need paper stiches? gonna give it 5 mins and see.
> 
> dog is settled now. panting away like mad, i feel so sorry on him. not the best way to get on the OH's good side. hes fizzing!!


Might be worth just going along to the Hospital, at least to check it out, get it cleaned out and maybe even a tetnus shot. Tell your Oh it was just a love bite, honest :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> can people not Read I said and I will repeat this..... PTS MAYBE the only option now......
> 
> and as for Maya your oh was silly for screaming in her face.


The problem is you sound like you're judgeing this dog before anything is even known about him.

Well Oh is not very smart and doesn't get why Rusty and his dog think it's funny but Maya instead bit him.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

hes said hes had a tetanus shot before, do you need to keep getting them or is he immune?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Dont run water over it as it will dislodge any clots forming which will make it keep bleeding, He needs to put pressure on it with a bandage or clean t-shirt/t-towel e.t.c 

and keep it elevated, He will prob need some anti-b's and a tetnus 

Hopefully it was a one off and the poor dog was tired, grumpy and very confused i guess. Good luck hes gorgeous.xx

Tetnus is every 10yrs i think


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> The problem is you sound like you're judgeing this dog before anything is even known about him.
> 
> Well Oh is not very smart and doesn't get why Rusty and his dog think it's funny but Maya instead bit him.


I wasnt judging the dog at all i was basically saying that being put to sleep maybe his only option because he has bitten so soon. I guess the new owner will have to take each day as it comes. I really hope it dosent come to that but it might.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> hes said hes had a tetanus shot before, do you need to keep getting them or is he immune?


i think they say once in your life now it used to be every ten years. Dont quote me on it.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

tetnus has changes recently i think but i cant remember what it changed too.... i think it if you've had so many in your life then your covered for life


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

tetanus is every 10 years. (unless working with animals, then they suggest every 5 years)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ducky said:


> tetanus is every 10 years. (unless working with animals, then they suggest every 5 years)


im sure i got told of my GP otherwise, I will ask them again next time im their.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

on the phone to nhs 24. so seeking advice. 

dog keeps pawing at me, with one or both paws, whats that mean? approval or attention seeking?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

So the poor dog was introduced to your other dogs straight away? 

After such a long journey, there should only really have been one person to great him and spend the night with him. Introduction of other pets and humans is something that should only ever be really done slowly, or am I wrong? But we aren't talking about a puppy here, we are talking about a dog who's history you do not know for sure ... having had such an horrific day's travel. Plus the time before today he has spent in kennels. Not to mention how he might have been treated in his previous home/s.



Unfortunatly I agree with DKDream , in that you may have to think about having him PTS if it contues, or even just happens again.

As pet owners we all fear how our dogs might react in a stressful situtation. To actually find out what happens can go either way. Your dog will either handle it well, passively, or react in the worst way.

Imagine if you OH had been a child, and the arm was the childs neck. You have found out how the dog will react in a stressful situation. For your own sake (forget the dog for a moment) you need to seak professional advice pronto (first thing). I'd hate to read yet another horror story of a dog mauling someone!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

tetnus lasts 10years.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

its hard to keep my dogs separate in my house everything is very open plan, they just spent about half an hour in the back garden running around and all are now sleeping!

so its all ok.
and yes hes bit my OH. and no i wont be putting him down, im simply going to put it down to stress ect.
and hope that tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> So the poor dog was introduced to your other dogs straight away?
> 
> After such a long journey, there should only really have been one person to great him and spend the night with him. Introduction of other pets and humans is something that should only ever be really done slowly, or am I wrong? But we aren't talking about a puppy here, we are talking about a dog who's history you do not know for sure ... having had such an horrific day's travel. Plus the time before today he has spent in kennels. Not to mention how he might have been treated in his previous home/s.
> 
> ...


I agree with the first bit of the introduction , however I do not agree with PTS philosophy , for god sake he just arrived , give the bloody chance and come on people **** happens this is tiny little thing , this dog have traveled since 8 am till 10 Pm , he is scared , tired and dose not know what the heck is going to happen with him. Look if any of u thinks to Put to sleep this dog , I suggest to keep your opinions for your selfs . AND U KNOW WHAT Id the OP needs any help I offer my services even if I am half a country away from her , but to help . 
I think we got a bit to excited all of us and we need a bit of time. 
One more question to OP . Have u done the intros with your own dogs ? how did they react? How the handsome lad react?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you not met the dog before?

I can completly understand DKs' view on the situation. 

Personally in my opinion maybe the whole way the situation was handled is wrong? I am totally for rehoming rescues I have one myself and this is nothing about the X before anyone says anything but.....

Has the dog been assessed? with men, women and most importantly children?

How did you know that he would accept or be accepted by your dogs.

A journey from Kent to Scotland is far to long for a dog then to be just left in a strange situation....I take it the person who transferred had left already.

Its not that this was a growl or a nip....the OP oh needs stitches? and all this within half an hour..I'm sorry but alarm bells would ring here for the safety of other family members.

Its ok us all going go ga over him...yes he is beautiful but there are srerious issues here and I just hope things get sorted before someone is seriously injured.

Good luck with him but I would be seeking proffessional help tomorrow.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> tetnus lasts 10years.


It does and if you have been covered most of your life for it you are considered immune for life after some time.

Put the dog away quiet in his own crate if he is used to being crated, away from your family, away from your dogs.

This is not the ideal introduction at all, and he should have been put somewhere quiet from the start to recover from his journey. You really are seeing him at his worst right now.... he needs time to chill and recover.

Put him away quiet and give him time.... get your OH's injuries sorted (just puncture wounds are not considered a serious dog bite, I think it rates as a grade 3 on Ian Dunbar's scale & it shows the dog had SOME bite inhibition).

You can't possibly make any decisions tonight - get in touch with the rescue first thing tomorrow and take it easy with him.

All dogs can bite - but all dogs have different thresholds. He is probably very very stressed and most likely all of his thresholds were crossed this evening.... he got to his 'last straw' .......which people have too. We all have a point where we can't stand or take any more and explode. When you think what this dog has been through tonight - regardless of his past - it's not impossible to see he might just have hit that wall.

Hope your OH is ok... don't shoot the dog just yet


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

they were all fine, they sniffed butts, he peed like a bazillion times and diva wanted kisses from him already! so yeah they are all just perfect. the intros are over, akais sleeping on the sofa, divas on the floor sleeping and new boy is chewing a left over bone.

jobs a good one!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Has the dog been assessed? with men, women and most importantly children?


yes when he was in the pound, he was visited by both and had no preference. i was told he was good with dogs but not cats

i knew that my dogs would be fine, we have had fosters come and go and they have no care to sharing there house with somebody else. very socialable and relaxed.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

away to nip to shops to get salt and bandages.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow - read this from start to finish and got v excited in the middle - pages wouldnt move fast enough!!

Soo glad he arrived safely and has settled in with yours so well. Shame he bit OH but as already mentioned - sounds more fear orientated than nasty.

Big pat on the back for not condemning him at the first hurdle.

Hope OH isnt too sore tomorrow and ZEKE? puts his bad first impression behind him and shows you the lovely boy that I'm sure he is deep down.

Got everything crossed for you all :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Sarahnorris said:


> *its hard to keep my dogs separate in my house everything is very open plan, they just spent about half an hour in the back garden running around and all are now sleeping!*
> 
> so its all ok.
> and yes hes bit my OH. and no i wont be putting him down, im simply going to put it down to stress ect.
> and hope that tomorrow will be a better day!


OK, firstly I'm disappointed to hear this. Surely you knew that's not how a new dog (who's history you don't know) should have been introduced. You should really have made an effort to make it possible to keep them seperate.

I appreciate your good intentions, I really do. But I think you let your head rule your head there. You are lucky it wasn't much much worse IMO. What if he had attacked one of your dogs ... even killed one outright with a bite to the neck in just the right place?



Sarahnorris said:


> they were all fine, they sniffed butts, *he peed like a bazillion times* and diva wanted kisses from him already! so yeah they are all just perfect. the intros are over, akais sleeping on the sofa, divas on the floor sleeping and new boy is chewing a left over bone.
> 
> jobs a good one!


You know this was marking territory right? He is already demanding dominance. A stressed dog wouldn't do that, I don't think. It's a worrying sign.

Plus the fact you are saying the dog is now relaxed and eating.

If a dog was so stressed after all of his troubling times and journey up to you was the reason he bit ... he would not be relaxed right now, surely?

I am no expert in dog behaviour though, so probably better to take this with a pinch of salt until someone professional can tell you otherwise. You are still seeking the advice of a professional right?

I'd be interested to hear what the rescue centre has to say. Did you actually meet the dog yourself first?

I hope your hubby's arm gets better soon. I also truely hope there is a good outcome here. xxx


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

hes an entire male so i would thought sent marking is the usual in an unknown place.
and yes straight to the vets and behaviourist tomorrow, my best friends OH's father owns it so said i could bring him in lunch time, so we will wait and see.

no i never met the dog, he came from Kent and i live in scotland. he had been caged from 8am till 10pm.

on a lighter note, he seems ok. he knows wait, and sit and down. so not too bad. :lol:
bit jumpy but will sort that right out, and oh my dog does he stink like hell! needs his nails clipped too.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> OK, firstly I'm disappointed to hear this. Surely you knew that's not how a new dog (who's history you don't know) should have been introduced. You should really have made an effort to make it possible to keep them seperate.
> 
> I appreciate your good intentions, I really do. But I think you let your head rule your head there. You are lucky it wasn't much much worse IMO. What if he had attacked one of your dogs ... even killed one outright with a bite to the neck in just the right place?
> 
> ...


Good post...

Relaxed eating a bone


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> he came from Kent and i live in scotland. he had been caged from 8am till 10pm.


was he not let out for a break?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh dear dear I am sorry to hear this


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> he came from Kent and i live in scotland. he had been caged from 8am till 10pm.


12 hours stuck in a cage. All that travelling in one day. I would have bitten too if someone had pushed me away from water!



Sarahnorris said:


> he knows hes done wrong hes went and sat at the other side of the garden.


No, he did not 'know he's done wrong. He is frightened and confused. Poor dog had just been taken from one place, driven many hours in a strange van with a strange driver, then lands at your home and everyone made a fuss of him like they were greeting an old friend. Am I right? He's a dog, not a human. He needs peace, quiet, calmness and time to settle.



Sarahnorris said:


> he pushes his body away from a dripping tap that we dont want him drinking its filthy water, he growled for a second then bit.


Your OH, a total stranger to him, pushed him away from what he saw as a resource. He's a dog. He was stressed, scared and he bit. Not the end of the world. Back off and allow him space and time to get round to liking you both.



Sarahnorris said:


> dog is settled now. panting away like mad


Absolutely classic stress.



Sarahnorris said:


> dog keeps pawing at me, with one or both paws, whats that mean? approval or attention seeking?


Neither. He is seeking comfort. He is VERY stressed and needs peace, quiet and calm.



MerlinsMum said:


> It does and if you have been covered most of your life for it you are considered immune for life after some time.
> 
> Put the dog away quiet in his own crate if he is used to being crated, away from your family, away from your dogs.
> 
> ...


Wise words from MerlinsMum. No need to put this lad to sleep on the count of just one bite, which was done whilst he was being pushed away from a much needed resource and whilst he was stressed and exhausted. Give it time. He doesn't know you and you most certainly do not know him. Let him have a quiet few days and keep visitors away until he has settled. After a traumatic day he needs to rest up and learn about his new home without excitement or distractions.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

i dunno what went on between kent to me, i dunno if he breaked, i would of assumed so they had a few places to go.

and yes hes now safe in a crate.
and he will be fine.

and everything was done in a calm and supervised manor. its not like we got him and went mad. he went straight into the back of the house to pee and drink(we gave him a bowl of water) and we left to sniff about ect.

hes gonna be absolutely fine


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

You sound very level-headed 
All sounds like classic signs of stress to me, not aggression or dominance.
Hope you all get some rest and that your OH arm is ok.
Will be waiting for an update and pics tomorrow 
Sure he will be fine once settled in and not stressed out anymore.

I once made the mistake of pushing a stressed and confused dog away from food and he turned on me, I had to kick him to stop him jumping and biting at me. Unfortunately I had completely lost confidence and was scared of him and well I had my 1yo son to think about (who was at his grans at the time) I gave up on that dog but thankfully I had a friend with faith (like you) and he is happy still


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> *bold and underline added - *
> 
> *he knows hes done wrong,* hes went and sat at the other side of the garden,
> OH had to kick (the dog) to (make him) release (his teeth from OH) arm.


whoops!  
dogs don;t do GUILT, sarah -  they will try to *appease* someone who is angry or threatening, or they will act fearful 
after being punished - but dogs are neither ethical beings, nor do they have a moral sense of right + wrong, with *human* 
type definitions of right + wrong.

dogs do not think incest is wrong; 
dogs do not thing killing is wrong; 
dogs will lie to get what they want - 
*a friend of mine had a Corgi-bitch who was F-A-T; she weighed more than half-again what her vet felt 
was the Corgis approx-fit weight. 
she was put on a diet, which really irked the dog, who rapidly discovered that a series of sharp, loud intruder-alert barks 
would send her 3 Dobe-housemates in full alarm, racing thunderously to the door... 
while she slipped back to the kitchen and selected food from 4 bowls  
no worry over her falsehood - she was DELIGHTED.  *

dogs do not think STEALING is wrong, but the dog is not stoopid, either - if stealing 
(as defined by HUMANs) gets the dog punished, then the dog learns not to *steal*, quote/un-quote, when a human watches... 
but the dog will not internalize guilt or feel shame when caught, the dog only tries to avoid punishment or appease anger.

i am sure that hubby was less-than-happy to be bitten; he probly said some choice pungent-words loudly, 
and * hubby also *kicked* the dog to *get his arm free* - * which is a pretty severe punishment. 
 for a kicked-dog to slink off and sit or crouch huddled can be as much a reaction to PAIN as it is avoiding the angry-person - 
just as humans hunch-over a painful belly, trying to both ease + protect it, so do dogs guard injuries + avoid social-interaction 
when they feel pain or feel vulnerable.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's a smart corgi :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lmao at that corgi. Definitely something Luna would do!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> i dunno if i should go to a&e won't they ask questions?


yes - 
but getting a proper clean-up can prevent a more-severe infection if its cleaned carefully, 
and treated PROactively vs RE-actively (after infection-symptoms begin).

a woman in Calif *died* after a minor bite from a dog that resulted in a deep puncture on one thumb - 
it was an accident, she offered a friendly Rott a treat + he grabbed her thumb AND the treat, spiking her with one tooth. 
*she LIED to the ER-Dr about the source of her injury, claiming it was from a garden-accident - 
and she DIED of a catastrophic infection within 48-hours, from a common Staph-species found in dog-mouths.* 
her neighbor found her dead on the floor, in her home. :nonod:

i am not trying to terrify ppl into a panic - only to point out that LYING means that, as above, * Drs use different antibiotics 
for different causes - TRUTH is essential to be properly treated, for Ur safety. * :thumbsup:

please do not mislead medical-pros - 
the accuracy of info is critical to ones care, and a good outcome. 
explaining that the dog was highly-stressed, a new arrival, and being pushed from a drink will clarify the event.

hope hubby feels fine in a day or 5, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> dog is settled now. *panting away like mad, i feel so sorry (for) him. * not the best way to get on the OH's good side. hes fizzing!!


sounds like stress-panting,  poor boy, rough day all around.

i know that hindsight is always 20-20, but i would not have introduced a dog just in from a long car-trip 
FOR * THE * FIRST * TIME to 2 resident-dogs, at night :eek6: On the rez-dogs HOME turf, eek! 
that kinda pushes lots of buttons all at once - 
the newbie-dogs, the rez-dogs, the humans, too - late-night upset of everybodys routine, too much excitement + drama.

before the new-dog arrived -
i;d have crated the rez-dogs outside the master bedroom, with a chew-toy each AND a stuffed-Kong waiting in the freezer 
for each rez-dog; when the newbie arrived, i;d have popped the stuffed Kong(s) in with the rez-dog(s), then potty the new-dog in the yard as soon as s/he debarked from the auto, give a quiet drink - not too much, 
no huge gulps - and settle the new-arrival in a crate in my/our bedroom, WITH calmatives on board to encourage sleep -

Rescue-Remedy liquid 
August « 2007 « Guerrilla Health Watch 
AND / OR *dap* pump-spray 
Farnam Comfort Zone D.a.p Spray For Dogs - Pet Supplies Comparison Shopping 
AND / OR botanical-lavender pump-spray... 
Bulgarian Lavender Oil | Lavender Water | Alteya Inc. 
_i prefer all 3, :lol: cover all angles! _

the next morning OFF the immediate home-site for a first time intro would have been plenty soon-enuf.  
a Follow-Me walk (named for the little golf-cart thingies that lead planes about on the ground) 
is a really, really low-key way for dogs to meet - first virtually, then literally. 
its a leashed walk; 2 dogs, 2 handlers, walk away from home with newbie leading/resident follows for maybe 10-mins; 
turn about, RESIDENT leads coming back for 10-mins, handlers chat at a comfy distance, *monitoring* the dogs states - 
they may or may not get nose to nose/nose to butt, 
depends on how they react to one another. 
(see *turid rugaas* site for details)

i;d use calmatives for *at-least* a week to 2-weeks, maybe longer - 
see Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much... 
for doses, ** how to ** suggestions, and more. 

hopefully hes soon a much-happier, more trusting family member, 
--- terry


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Can I ask which rescue you got this dog from? Pm me if you'd rather.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

i don't know the exact name, just that he was from kent when he was transported here.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank goodness the voices of reason (Caroline and LFL) turned up!

Poor dog. Dumped straight into a strange household full of strange dogs and humans, no meeting the new dogs on neutral territory first, stressed, thirsty, pushed away from a drink for no reason....

The other thing that jumps out at me is that if I were you I wouldn't leave bones lying around for now, otherwise you are asking for scuffles. The fact he was chewing a bone does NOT necessarily mean he was relaxed (oh, the outrage in some of the posts at the thought that he might DARE relax!) - often stressed animals do things you wouldn't expect them to do. A scared mouse will sit on your hand and have a wash; a stressed horse will snatch at a haynet etc.

Where did you get the dog from??


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What kind of a night did you have with him Sarah? How does he seem this morning?

Hope all goes well today and he relaxes and settles with your other 2 ok. You are very good to be doing this for him, keep your level head and i am sure everything will be fine. I am hoping it was the stressful day he had yesterday that made him bite. Only time will tell.

Keep us posted. X X


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sarh's started a new thread for his first night.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/103036-day-1-zeke.html


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds like you had a very eventful evening...
I must admit, i get grouchy when im tired and hungrey, add in the stress and im a rottie lol
xx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> i don't know the exact name, just that he was from kent when he was transported here.


Did you not sign a contract with rescue? To who did you pay the rescue fee? Who did your home check etc?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Did you not sign a contract with rescue? To who did you pay the rescue fee? Who did your home check etc?


i could be entirely wrong, hun - 
but my impression is that ** cazzajack ** bailed the dog from either the shelter or the rescue, 
and then sent him along to *sarah-norris* -- which is not contractually kosher, 
as most rescue or shelter ADOPTION * CONTRACTS stipulate that the dog must come back to them.

it also sounds exceedingly funny (as in weird) that he is *intact* and already out of their possession - 
maybe its a private deal between individuals, or a really-crappy so-called RESCUE with poor placement protocols.

awaiting further details, 
--- terry


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i think he was rescued from a pound not a 'rescue' if that makes sense...


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow read this from start to finish, have to say I agree with Carolines take on things, halfway through the thread, I was thinking this guy has had a hell of a day, travelling in a hot van all that distance, previously in a kennel for very long hours on his own, strange van /journey/ meeting two dogs on their own turf, which IMO should never happen we ALWAYS recoment neutral ground for first meetings,he is surrounded by total strangers, had a strong need to replenish liquids that the drink from the bowl had not squenched, stranger trying to move the dog away from water source, gave a warning growl, and felt had no alternative than to bite because HE WASNT BEING LISTENED TO, kicked by stranger in first hour of being on new premises, comforted by new female stranger, given a bone to reward(something that IMO shouldnt be lay about until its fully known how he is around other dogs/people and high value items,

given the time of day he arrived, he should have just been watered, possibly walked on his own, kept seperate and taken to meet other dogs on neutral ground the very earliest the next day once he has gotten a little confidene in his new owners and had time to acclimatise settle from the journey and upset he had experienced the last couple of days, personally I think the whole thing has been handled very badly. and the result of this is the bite. is the dog at fault NO he was placed in this position, lets hope that from now on things will get handled properly and the dog can have time to adjust and settle. I would hold off attempting to bath him just yet, this could tip him over the edge given what hes been through recently, just get some wet ones or wipes to wipe him over with for the time being, and only when you feel he is fully settled and not stressed anymore then bath him IMO

Mo


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

we have bathed him, he was great, he lay down i think he wanted it and it was hot yesterday so i think it soothed him. hes very chilled out now, total gentleman. very happy with him.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> we have bathed him, he was great, he lay down i think he wanted it and it was hot yesterday so i think it soothed him. hes very chilled out now, total gentleman. very happy with him.


this is a testament him IMO having had to go through such a traumatic introduction to your home, glad he is settleing in,

Mo


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Bet he feels much better now he's all clean and can begin to smell like yours rather than of his past.

Such a shame he bit OH, seems to have blended in with yours so quickly and with your way of life bet you wish you could turn the clock back for it not 
to have happened but no matter how many eyes you have in your head or how on the ball you are - we all miss things and I think the way he has settled since is a credit to you.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

moboyd said:


> Wow read this from start to finish, have to say I agree with Carolines take on things, halfway through the thread, I was thinking this guy has had a hell of a day, travelling in a hot van all that distance, previously in a kennel for very long hours on his own, strange van /journey/ meeting two dogs on their own turf, which IMO should never happen we ALWAYS recoment neutral ground for first meetings,he is surrounded by total strangers, had a strong need to replenish liquids that the drink from the bowl had not squenched, stranger trying to move the dog away from water source, gave a warning growl, and felt had no alternative than to bite because HE WASNT BEING LISTENED TO, kicked by stranger in first hour of being on new premises, comforted by new female stranger, given a bone to reward(something that IMO shouldnt be lay about until its fully known how he is around other dogs/people and high value items,
> 
> given the time of day he arrived, he should have just been watered, possibly walked on his own, kept seperate and taken to meet other dogs on neutral ground the very earliest the next day once he has gotten a little confidene in his new owners and had time to acclimatise settle from the journey and upset he had experienced the last couple of days, personally I think the whole thing has been handled very badly. and the result of this is the bite. is the dog at fault NO he was placed in this position, lets hope that from now on things will get handled properly and the dog can have time to adjust and settle. I would hold off attempting to bath him just yet, this could tip him over the edge given what hes been through recently, just get some wet ones or wipes to wipe him over with for the time being, and only when you feel he is fully settled and not stressed anymore then bath him IMO
> 
> Mo





moboyd said:


> this is a testament him IMO having had to go through such a traumatic introduction to your home, glad he is settleing in,
> 
> Mo


Excellent posts i agree with every word, poor boy.


----------

